# Gol Higuain in Chelsea - Huddersfield. Video.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Gonzalo Higuain in gol in Chelsea - Huddersfield. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## corvorossonero (2 Febbraio 2019)

Farà tanti gol. Com'è normale che sia.


----------



## Aron (2 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Farà tanti gol. Com'è normale che sia.



Anche per me. È comunque prematuro per sbilanciarsi, vediamo come finisce la stagione.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbè giocavano con i morti


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain in gol in Chelsea - Huddersfield.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



E ci credo. Se non segnava manco oggi secondo me si ritirava dal calcio giocato. Stanno giocando contro l'ultima in classifica, che ha subito 44 gol fino ad ora. Dai, ma di cosa parliamo.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahah ma avete presente cos'è Huddersfield (ultimo in Premier tra l'altro)? Mio fratello abita a Leeds, io conosco benissimo quelle zone, fare gol a questi qui è facile come ad una squadra di C o giù di lì.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2019)

Classico gol alla Higuain, movimento e contromovimento, tutta la difesa a spasso e tiro micidiale. 

Higuain è forte, uno dei più forti, tornerà in forma e con le giuste motivazioni a fare quello che sapeva fare. Da noi, lo dico con grande rammarico, il matrimonio non è andato bene e sarebbe andato anche peggio continuando.

Speriamo Piotek faccia il suo, per il nostro bene, poi ad Higuain non auguro nessun male, semplicemente non è andata bene.


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Intanto ne ha segnato un'altro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Febbraio 2019)

Doppietta... e che gol...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2019)

Il secondo gol


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Higuan>>>>>>Piatek ma si sapeva. Solo che era inevitabile perché non voleva più giocare con la nostra maglia.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Febbraio 2019)

2 gran gol altro che chiacchere…...per anni è stato un top attaccante (considerato da tutti) e per qualche mese di calo di colpo considerato un bidone...mah….


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Higuan>>>>>>Piatek ma si sapeva. Solo che era inevitabile perché non voleva più giocare con la nostra maglia.



Ecco si, ora iniziamo a piagnucolare... per due gol di sto panzone contro una squadra praticamente retrocessa che ha subito 50 gol (peggio del Chievo)... voglio ricordare che Piatek ha fatto due gol splendidi, anche più belli, contro la squadra seconda in classifica, giocando anche una partita migliore


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Higuan>>>>>>Piatek ma si sapeva. Solo che era inevitabile perché non voleva più giocare con la nostra maglia.



buahahahahhahahahahah ma si dai riprendiamolo.

qua basta davvero poco per far cambiare idea alla gente


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo gol gran tiro, per lui niente di che. E' il primo per il movimento e contromovimento da far vedere nelle scuole calcio ai piccoli bomber.


----------



## jacky (2 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema è sempre il solito... che i tifosi fanno una grande confusione.
Per me Higuain è un mostro, ma non riceveva un pallone.
Piatek è più giocatore che fa reparto da solo... gli lanci la palla e crea panico.

Gattuso non riesce a lavorare con il primo, mentre va a nozze con Piatek perché non servono troppi schemi.


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buahahahahhahahahahah ma si dai riprendiamolo.
> 
> qua basta davvero poco per far cambiare idea alla gente



Svegliati che l'eccezione era che non segnasse, non il contrario. Ma capisco che non è facile per tutti arrivarci. Nessuno sta piagnucolando, fate tutto da soli. Ognuno espire la propria opinione, se la tua è che Higuain è un bollito fallito e Piatek un fuoriclasse allora la rispetto ma non la condivido. E non condividerla non vuol dire di certo che Piatek sia scarso. Certe persone dovrebbero essere bannate, menomale esiste il tasto ignora


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre il solito... che i tifosi fanno una grande confusione.
> Per me Higuain è un mostro, ma non riceveva un pallone.
> Piatek è più giocatore che fa reparto da solo... gli lanci la palla e crea panico.
> 
> Gattuso non riesce a lavorare con il primo, mentre va a nozze con Piatek perché non servono troppi schemi.



Il primo mese Gonzalo faceva egregiamente quel lavoro... poi s'è spento... faceva quasi un gol a partita eh... vatteli a rivedere... poi qualcosa s'è rotto... ed alla fine era veramente frustrante vedere in campo un giocatore stufo, lento, malinconico, triste, nervoso, rassegnato e chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Svegliati piagnucolone che l'eccezione era che non segnasse, non il contrario. Ma capisco che non è facile per tutti arrivarci.



piagnucolone? bevi meno e stai calmo.
forse le prime 2 partite dove non ha toccato un pallone e si è già beccato i fischi sono eccezioni anche quelle?

higuain è stra finito e se ne sono accorti tutti, infatti non trova nessuno che lo acquisti. sarà un caso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2 gran gol altro che chiacchere…...per anni è stato un top attaccante (considerato da tutti) e per qualche mese di calo di colpo considerato un bidone...mah….



Un po' come Gattuso "super allenatore" per una partita vinta in coppa italia


----------



## Aron (2 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo goal mostruoso.

Alla prossima di Premier affrontano il Manchester City. In quest'occasione vedremo cosa saprà fare Higuain.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo gol gran tiro, per lui niente di che. E' il primo per il movimento e contromovimento da far vedere nelle scuole calcio ai piccoli bomber.



gran tiro deviato però. finiva fuori. c'entra poco lo so ma una rondine non fa primavera. vediamolo nel lungo periodo. fino ad ora su 3 partite il bilancio è negativo


----------



## Sotiris (2 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo goal mostruoso.
> 
> Alla prossima di Premier affrontano il Manchester City. In quest'occasione vedremo cosa saprà fare Higuain.



Dici l'autogol?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un po' come Gattuso "super allenatore" per una partita vinta in coppa italia



si vive di segmentini per portar acqua al proprio mulino.

cioè piatek umilia kulibaly e fa 2 gran gol. 
pig tira in curva, deviazione-gol..... e torna fenomeno dopo 6 mesi di inattività.


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si vive di segmentini per portar acqua al proprio mulino.
> 
> cioè piatek umilia kulibaly e fa 2 gran gol.
> pig tira in curva, deviazione-gol..... e torna fenomeno dopo 6 mesi di inattività.



Ti ripeto, parli a vanvera. Critichi il fatto che si giudichi Higuain per 2 goal contro l'Huddersfield e poi dai giudizi su Piatek dopo 1 partita. La verità è che l'odio che hai nei confronti di Higuain per ciò che ci ha fatto(comprensibile) è talmente tanto che non vuoi accettare il fatto che possa fare bene da qualche altra parte(tornando a fare ciò che ha fatto alla grande in tutta la sua carriera tranne che nel Milan, che ti piaccia o no) e che magari sulla carta nell'immediato ci indeboliamo con Piatek. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## David Drills (2 Febbraio 2019)

Il discorso andrebbe chiuso ricordando che Higuain prende 10 milioni netti a stagione ed è in declino, fosse solo per l'età. Detto questo scommetto un testicolo che contro il City farà pena come nel 99% dei big match che ha giocato. Resta solo da capire se l'ultima della premier è peggio del Bologna di Inzaghi o del Frosinone, o forse Higuain va servito in velocità per farlo rendere un minimo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, parli a vanvera. Critichi il fatto che si giudichi Higuain per 2 goal contro l'Huddersfield e poi dai giudizi su Piatek dopo 1 partita. La verità è che l'odio che hai nei confronti di Higuain per ciò che ci ha fatto(comprensibile) è talmente tanto che non vuoi accettare il fatto che possa fare bene da qualche altra parte(tornando a fare ciò che ha fatto alla grande in tutta la sua carriera tranne che nel Milan, che ti piaccia o no) e che magari sulla carta nell'immediato ci indeboliamo con Piatek. Fattene una ragione.



L'Higuain visto al Milan, oltre a qualche gol col CHievo e Cagliari di turno, ha fatto poco o nulla, nell'immediato non è neanche detto che ci siamo indeboliti, con lui in campo giocavamo in 10.


----------



## Aron (2 Febbraio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Il discorso andrebbe chiuso ricordando che Higuain prende 10 milioni netti a stagione ed è in declino, fosse solo per l'età. Detto questo scommetto un testicolo che contro il City farà pena come nel 99% dei big match che ha giocato. Resta solo da capire se l'ultima della premier è peggio del Bologna di Inzaghi o del Frosinone, o forse Higuain va servito in velocità per farlo rendere un minimo?



Occhio che più gli gufate contro, più segna


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, parli a vanvera. Critichi il fatto che si giudichi Higuain per 2 goal contro l'Huddersfield e poi dai giudizi su Piatek dopo 1 partita. La verità è che l'odio che hai nei confronti di Higuain per ciò che ci ha fatto(comprensibile) è talmente tanto che non vuoi accettare il fatto che possa fare bene da qualche altra parte(tornando a fare ciò che ha fatto alla grande in tutta la sua carriera tranne che nel Milan, che ti piaccia o no) e che magari sulla carta nell'immediato ci indeboliamo con Piatek. Fattene una ragione.



tu non stai bene.... 
inutile perdere tempo


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piagnucolone? bevi meno e stai calmo.
> forse le prime 2 partite dove non ha toccato un pallone e si è già beccato i fischi sono eccezioni anche quelle?
> 
> higuain è stra finito e se ne sono accorti tutti, infatti non trova nessuno che lo acquisti. sarà un caso



.


----------



## hsl (2 Febbraio 2019)

Forte, va bene, ma per noi non è mai stato un valore aggiunto. Dalla partita con la Juve (in campionato) in avanti è stato inesistente, e anche prima non è che avesse fatto molto. Se farà bene.. ben per lui, io non lo rimpiango di certo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Occhio che più gli gufate contro, più segna



io lo gufo solo perchè spero che torni alla juve. 
per il resto son solo felice di essermene liberato. anche dovesse fare 20 gol da qua a fine stagione. e diciamo che col suo stipendio li dovrebbeanche fare....


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Contento per lui sempre detto che era ancora un top attaccante e non poteva essere diventato brocco solo perchè passato dalla Juventus al Milan.
Il problema era la situazione che si era creata e la nostra squadra che è ancora in progress. Comunque ha la sua età e prendeva tanto di stipendio, va bene così


----------



## Molenko (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Higuan>>>>>>Piatek ma si sapeva. Solo che era inevitabile perché non voleva più giocare con la nostra maglia.



Eccoli qua. Quelli che avevano buttato m...a su Piatek prima del suo arrivo e che martedì hanno preso due bei pali nel deretano spuntare per una doppietta all’Huddersfield ultimo. Sciacallo.


----------



## Boomer (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Higuan>>>>>>Piatek ma si sapeva. Solo che era inevitabile perché non voleva più giocare con la nostra maglia.



Giocato contro l'ultima in classifica e il second gol è una deviazione quindi pure sculato.

Non vedo l'ora di tornare in questo topic quando farà ridere come nella partita scorsa perchè appena le cose vanno un po' male si deprime e diventa un Destro qualsiasi.

Ho visto "tifosi" Milanisti piangere per Andre Silva quindi ormai non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Febbraio 2019)

Due gol alla squadra parrocchiale di Santa Maria del Carmine. Vuao, è un gambione!


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Eccoli qua. Quelli che avevano buttato m...a su Piatek prima del suo arrivo e che martedì hanno preso due bei pali nel deretano spuntare per una doppietta all’Huddersfield ultimo. Sciacallo.



Sciacallo chiamaci tuo padre, non mi conosci porta rispetto. Non riesci proprio a capire che nessuno ha mai detto che Piatek è scarso, ma che Higuain è un fuoriclasse ed infatti quest’estate eravate a farvi le pugnette tutti al suo arrivo. Ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo.



DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Contento per lui sempre detto che era ancora un top attaccante e non poteva essere diventato brocco solo perchè passato dalla Juventus al Milan.
> Il problema era la situazione che si era creata e la nostra squadra che è ancora in progress. Comunque ha la sua età e prendeva tanto di stipendio, va bene così



Questo è esattamente il mio pensiero, ma qua dentro dopo essersi esaltati quest’estate per il suo arrivo ora per tutti è una pippa


----------



## Molenko (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Sciacallo chiamaci tuo padre, non mi conosci porta rispetto. Non riesci proprio a capire che nessuno ha mai detto che Piatek è scarso, ma che Higuain è un fuoriclasse ed infatti quest’estate eravate a farvi le pugnette tutti al suo arrivo. Ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo.



Sono stato anche troppo gentile. Meritavi ben altro trattamento.


----------



## Boomer (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Sciacallo chiamaci tuo padre, non mi conosci porta rispetto. Non riesci proprio a capire che nessuno ha mai detto che Piatek è scarso, ma che Higuain è un fuoriclasse ed infatti quest’estate eravate a farvi le pugnette tutti al suo arrivo. Ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è esattamente il mio pensiero, ma qua dentro dopo essersi esaltati quest’estate per il suo arrivo ora per tutti è una pippa, idioti



Io ero esaltato perchè l'avevo visto in forma in Estate e pensavo fosse tornato quello di Napoli. Invece è fuori forma , lento, non vince un contrasto e appena le cose vanno male si deprime e non agisce mai da leader. Sono contento che ce ne siamo liberati sinceramente.


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sono stato anche troppo gentile. Meritavi ben altro trattamento.



Siamo in un forum e ognuno ha le proprie opinioni e se vuoi stare qua impara a rispettarli, sicuramente non mi voglio sentir dare dello sciacallo da un signor nessuno se espongo civilmente una mia opinione in un forum della mia squadra del cuore. Impara il rispetto se non te lo hanno insegnato.


----------



## Comic Sans (2 Febbraio 2019)

Viene da noi, fa un gol: “leggenda, e guardate quanto è magro! Con questo facciamo il quadruplete!”
Due mesi scarsi, vuole andare via: “bollito, ciccione, lo dicevo io che era meglio tenere Andrè Silva, che società di incompetenti...”
Va al Chelsea, non segna: “ahahahahah pippita ahahah palla di cannone, vai a giocare in serie Bbbbb”
Segna due gol: “eh vabbbè ma però vediamo la prossima! I gol di piontec valgono dieci volte tanto!”

Previsione. Higuain segna anche alla prossima, Piatek no: “che società di incompetenti, lo sapevo io che andava così, pionteg è bollito, higuain valle 150 miliardi, Leonardo è Mirabelli mascherato, Gazidis è il cugino di Fassone, la Juve ha comprato Elliot...” 

Lo dico per la vostra salute: calma.
Quello che fa Higuain interessa i tifosi Chelsea, non noi.


----------



## Molenko (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Siamo in un forum e ognuno ha le proprie opinioni e se vuoi stare qua impara a rispettarli, sicuramente non mi voglio sentir dare dello sciacallo da un signor nessuno se espongo civilmente una mia opinione in un forum della mia squadra del cuore. Impara il rispetto se non te lo hanno insegnato.



Il rispetto te lo devi guadagnare. Se dopo una doppietta contro il Pizzighetto della Premier devo leggere riabilitazioni per Higuain nel duello (figurato) con Piatek che pochi giorni fa ha umiliato Koulibaly a più riprese non puoi pretendere nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi,

non è che Higuain è diventato un cesso, è stato un ottimo bomber, e lo sarà ancora a sprazzi....

Ma 4 anni (quattro), sono un luuuuunggooooo tempo, vederete che farà al massimo questa e la prossima stagione a livelli decenti.

Poi saranno bestemmie per chiunque sarà il suo proprietario.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Buon per i gobbi se il Chelsea lo riscatta. 
Non è mai stato un nostro giocatore.


----------



## davidelynch (2 Febbraio 2019)

Va beh c'è poco da stupirsi, i gol li ha sempre fatti e continuerà a farne, i suoi limiti sono tutti nella testa.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Febbraio 2019)

I gol li fa perché ora improvvisamente gli è tornata la voglia di giocare, da noi ormai era un cadavere. Mi tengo Piatek tutta la vita sinceramente, anche solo per la differenza di palle tra i due.


----------



## andreima (2 Febbraio 2019)

Raga stiamo dando troppo tempo a un maiale che fin da inizio campionato voleva solo andar via..fai gol al Chelsea e rimani mezzo uomo quale sei..a me viene il vomito che questi personaggi facciano come gli pare,comunque al Milan non abbiamo bisogno di sta gente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Siamo in un forum e ognuno ha le proprie opinioni e se vuoi stare qua impara a rispettarli, sicuramente non mi voglio sentir dare dello sciacallo da un signor nessuno se espongo civilmente una mia opinione in un forum della mia squadra del cuore. Impara il rispetto se non te lo hanno insegnato.



adesso fai il santerellino e predichi rispetto ma prima quando mi hai attaccato gratuitamente dandomi del piagnucolone ecc non eri così educato vero??

e poi *sei andato indietro a modificare il messaggio* perchè sai che predichi bene e razzoli male, e chiedi ed ottieni anche il ban per gli altri? sei tu che dovresti essere bannato!

bel comportamento bravo ottimo esempio


----------



## Route66 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Penso sia inutile stare a litigare su di un problema che non è più nostro.
Higuain i goal li ha sempre fatti e nel Chelsea di Sarri ne farà ancora parecchi visto il gioco propositivo che attua e il calibro dei giocatori che lo circondano (Hazard...).
Da noi era diventato un problema e adesso lo abbiamo risolto con notevole vantaggio economico peraltro!


----------



## Miro (2 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buahahahahhahahahahah ma si dai riprendiamolo.
> 
> qua basta davvero poco per far cambiare idea alla gente



Ma veramente. Si rimpiange uno che da noi ha fatto tutto tranne che il professionista, avvelenando l'ambiente con i suoi mal di pancia e sbuffi.


----------



## Wildbone (2 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perché piangere per un giocatore che più che sbracciare in campo non sapeva fare?
Forte era forte, ma senza cervello e applicazione vali il 50% del tuo potenziale. E per quello che lo pagavamo non potevamo permetterci un rendimento simile. Tanti saluti e benvenuto uno che ci costa nulla in confronto ma che ha fame.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Febbraio 2019)

Mammamia! Mi aspettavo chissacosa 

Da noi ne ha fatti di migliori di questo.


----------



## Naruto98 (3 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso fai il santerellino e predichi rispetto ma prima quando mi hai attaccato gratuitamente dandomi del piagnucolone ecc non eri così educato vero??
> 
> e poi *sei andato indietro a modificare il messaggio* perchè sai che predichi bene e razzoli male, e chiedi ed ottieni anche il ban per gli altri? sei tu che dovresti essere bannato!
> 
> bel comportamento bravo ottimo esempio


Guarda che il messaggio l’ho modificato subito dopo averlo scritto perchè avevo confuso il commento dell’utente prima ed il tuo, ma tant’è che mi hai anticipato nella risposta. Non sono certo andato a modifcarlo successivamente infatti altrimenti apparirebbe la scritta dell’orario di modifica. Ti chiedo scusa per quel messaggio, su quello hai pienamente ragione. Se leggi il mio commento poi ti dico esplicitamente che accetto il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto ma per me è solo un “tifare” contro Higuain per ció che ci ha fatto. Non trovo altre spiegazioni perchè dare dello scarso ad uno che ha tutti quei goal nelle gambe... la vedo dura  Poi ragazzi, indipendentemente da tutto, concordo con voi che Higuain andava ceduto tassativamente perchè distruggeva lo spogliatoio e rendeva come un Kalinic qualsiasi (o forse non a quei livelli) e si beccava 9 milioni di stipendio.


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Viene da noi, fa un gol: “leggenda, e guardate quanto è magro! Con questo facciamo il quadruplete!”
> Due mesi scarsi, vuole andare via: “bollito, ciccione, lo dicevo io che era meglio tenere Andrè Silva, che società di incompetenti...”
> Va al Chelsea, non segna: “ahahahahah pippita ahahah palla di cannone, vai a giocare in serie Bbbbb”
> Segna due gol: “eh vabbbè ma però vediamo la prossima! I gol di piontec valgono dieci volte tanto!”
> ...



+1


----------



## Sotiris (3 Febbraio 2019)

Può farne anche 40 di gol al Chelsea, cosa che non farà comunque, resta il fatto che alla Juventus e al Milan ha fallito.
Alla Juventus non ha dato nulla nelle partite per le quali doveva dare per giustificare i 90 milioni spesi.
Al Milan non ha reso come Ibrahimovic 2010-12, caricandosi la squadra e facendo rendere doppio i compagni.
La sua carriera dimostra e ha dimostrato che il meglio di sé lo ha dato a Napoli dove non c'erano pressioni particolari, mentre ha fallito tutti gli impegni che avrebbero dato uno svolta diversa al suo curriculum, che resterà quello di un ottimo giocatore incompiuto.
Detto questo per me è inconcepibile un qualsiasi milanista che parli bene di Higuain, dopo che questo panzone ha preso in giro la maglia e noi tutti per cinque mesi, facendo capire a più riprese e in più occasione che lui dalla Juventus non sarebbe mai voluto andare via. Bonucci, e dico BONUCCI, rispetto a questo qui è un signore.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa assurda è che leggere/ascoltare milanisti che insultano Andrea Pirlo o altri grandi ex, ma giustificano e lodano questo ratto argentino.


----------



## eldero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ha sempre segnato e sempre segnerà. Però essere determinanti è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il messaggio l’ho modificato subito dopo averlo scritto perchè avevo confuso il commento dell’utente prima ed il tuo, ma tant’è che mi hai anticipato nella risposta. Non sono certo andato a modifcarlo successivamente infatti altrimenti apparirebbe la scritta dell’orario di modifica. Ti chiedo scusa per quel messaggio, su quello hai pienamente ragione. Se leggi il mio commento poi ti dico esplicitamente che accetto il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto ma per me è solo un “tifare” contro Higuain per ció che ci ha fatto. Non trovo altre spiegazioni perchè dare dello scarso ad uno che ha tutti quei goal nelle gambe... la vedo dura  Poi ragazzi, indipendentemente da tutto, concordo con voi che Higuain andava ceduto tassativamente perchè distruggeva lo spogliatoio e rendeva come un Kalinic qualsiasi (o forse non a quei livelli) e si beccava 9 milioni di stipendio.



scuse accettate e contraccambio. ciao


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

eldero ha scritto:


> Ha sempre segnato e sempre segnerà. Però essere determinanti è tutta un'altra cosa.



ok ragazzi però per segnare in chelsea huddersfield (che non so neanche se si scrive così) non serve ne ronaldo ne higuain. basta petagna. questo è 6 mesi che è inesistente, comprese 2 partite al chelsea, e ora per un gol e un tiro in curva deviato in gol ritorna fenomeno?? tra l'altro bomber si ma fenomeno e decisivo e TOP proprio non lo è mai stato.......

quindi sono d'accordo con te ma sul "sempre segnerà" ci andrei piano


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2019)

Marò se siete preoccupati, ma secondo voi Higuain sarà ancora un bomber degno di nota a 33/34/35 anni???

Siete tutti malati di calcio, più o meno, avete tutti abbastanza esperienza per sapere la risposta


----------



## uolfetto (3 Febbraio 2019)

esiste qualcuno che pensa:
A) che higuain sia più forte di piatek
B) che probabilmente higuain da qui a fine stagione segnerà più gol di piatek
e che nonostante questo il milan abbia fatto benissimo a sostituire higuain con piatek, oppure ci sono solo io?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il punto è che è ovvio che Higuain al Chelsea andava a segnare i gol eh. Pensavate che sarebbe rimasto a secco da qua alla fine? Higuain rimane un grandissimo giocatore, semplicemente non teneva al Milan, non ci voleva venire, non si sentiva al centro del progetto e non si riconosceva negli schemi (su quest'ultimo Gattuso ha enormi colpe)

Ha fatto bene, per se stesso, ad andare via. E noi abbiamo fatto (speriamo) bene a puntare su piatek


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> esiste qualcuno che pensa:
> A) che higuain sia più forte di piatek
> B) che probabilmente higuain da qui a fine stagione segnerà più gol di piatek
> e che nonostante questo il milan abbia fatto benissimo a sostituire higuain con piatek, oppure ci sono solo io?



In senso assoluto, Higuain è piu forte.

In senso relativo, non lo so.

Di certo, ad oggi giocano più o meno sullo stesso livello e incidenza, con la differenza che Piatek ha 8 anni di carriera davanti, 
Higuain 8 mesi, ma costando 5 volte di piu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il punto è che è ovvio che Higuain al Chelsea andava a segnare i gol eh. Pensavate che sarebbe rimasto a secco da qua alla fine? Higuain rimane un grandissimo giocatore, semplicemente non teneva al Milan, non ci voleva venire, non si sentiva al centro del progetto e non si riconosceva negli schemi (su quest'ultimo Gattuso ha enormi colpe)
> 
> Ha fatto bene, per se stesso, ad andare via. E noi abbiamo fatto (speriamo) bene a puntare su piatek



aggiungi pure che qua non ce la faceva. fare la differenza qua è molto più difficile e lui non è di livello adeguato


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non è un campione, è uno a cui piace giocare sul velluto e lì da il meglio... ma non è un lottatore


----------



## PM3 (3 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In senso assoluto, Higuain è piu forte.
> 
> In senso relativo, non lo so.
> 
> ...



Sono due giocatori diversi.
A noi serviva un Piatek che attacca la profondità. 
Il secondo gol di Higuain è l'esempio lampante, Piatek non si sarebbe mai trovato fuori dall'area di rigore con Hazard Hazard, kanté e Willian nettamente più avanti. Invece di portare via qualche uomo e occupare l'area, passeggiava nella 3/4... Poi gran tiro, gran gol, per carità ma non sempre riesce.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungi pure che qua non ce la faceva. fare la differenza qua è molto più difficile e lui non è di livello adeguato



Parli di Mr. 36 gol in una stagione di serie A?

É difficile accettare che Higuain sia un campione che non si é trovato in sintonia con i progetti societari, é uscito un pó dal progetto e infortuni e squalifiche hanno fatto il resto?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parli di Mr. 36 gol in una stagione di serie A?
> 
> É difficile accettare che Higuain sia un campione che non si é trovato in sintonia con i progetti societari, é uscito un pó dal progetto e infortuni e squalifiche hanno fatto il resto?



Peccato sia accaduto anche alla Juve, anche in Nazionale.

Ma sarà sicuramente un caso


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parli di Mr. 36 gol in una stagione di serie A?
> 
> É difficile accettare che Higuain sia un campione che non si é trovato in sintonia con i progetti societari, é uscito un pó dal progetto e infortuni e squalifiche hanno fatto il resto?



io non so come si faccia a dire che è un campione uno che non ha mai deciso una partita pesante in tempo di sua vita.
forse è difficile accettare che ci si era erroneamente esaltati per il suo arrivo. le scuse ridicole le spendete tutte per lui

progetti societari??? il progetto era andare in champions e questo ti faceva giocare in 10.
infortuni???? ma quali??? l'invenzione della schiena per salvarlo dalle figuracce??
squalifiche?? ma chi è il malato di mente che ha rubato il rigore a kessie, l'ha sbagliato e è sclerato come un pazzo??

questo è stato cacciato da tutte le squadre dove ha giocato tranne che al napoli, e cioè una società mediocre come lui. non è mai stato neanche titolare in nazionale, dove tra l'altro ha sempre fatto schifo perdendo tutte lefinali della sua vita.

colpa dei compagni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so come si faccia a dire che è un campione uno che non ha mai deciso una partita pesante in tempo di sua vita.
> forse è difficile accettare che ci si era erroneamente esaltati per il suo arrivo. le scuse ridicole le spendete tutte per lui
> 
> progetti societari??? il progetto era andare in champions e questo ti faceva giocare in 10.
> ...



Un pó ci equilibrio?

Ogni parere é lecito.

Ma a me sembra una visione totalmente disorta.

Peace and love.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Con sto cagasotto oggi avremo perso. Grande Leo per aver capito che questo mentecatto quando si deprime è un Destro qualsiasi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Gli auguro il peggio sportivamente parlando, ma ha fatto un gol pazzesco. La realtà è che Higuain al Milan non ci teneva, probabilmente non voleva manco venirci. Bastava vedere la faccia che aveva appena arrivato a Milano. Non ha dato tutto. Resta un grande attaccante in ogni caso.


----------

